# fitting a sony pl lens on my 5d mark iii??



## Niki (Nov 1, 2015)

I want to use my sony pl mount lens that I use on my motion picture camera on my 5d mark iii...can this be done with just an adapter or do I have to lock the mirror?????

thanks

(Sony-SCL-P50T20-50mm-PL-mount)


----------



## SPG (Nov 4, 2015)

AFAIK, you'd have to get the camera modded to be able to use PL glass. These guys do it, but it ain't cheap: http://hotrodcameras.com/cameras/cameras/custom.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 4, 2015)

Some lenses are designed to let you change the mount. Zeiss CP lenses are set up to do that, and some high end Canon cinema lenses (North of $40K). I doubt if Sony lets you change to a EF mount.

If its a savings to you, you might get a different lens and sell the Sony.

http://blog.abelcine.com/2013/11/13/changing-zeiss-cp-2-lenses-from-ef-to-pl-mount/

There are pl to ef adapters for a limited number of lenses. Some buyers indicate that the adapter worked on their Sony pl mount lens, but I expect that not all will work.

This is from one of the comments on the B&H web site:

"It should work with any PL lens, but I can say from personal experience that it works with my RED 50-150 zoom, RED 300 prime, and Sony PL primes, Zeiss PL zooms, and many others. 
 DOUGLAS J on Sep 7, 2015"
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/995147-REG/fotodiox_ar_pl_eos_p_pro_canon_eos_adapter.html


----------

